# SunTour XCD



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Did any of you ride with a XCD back in the day? How did it work?

I have a full XCD group, and need to decide what to do with it. Originally I was going to sell it off, but I have a frame that I could put it on - assuming it works fine. Any opinions? How did/does it compare to a Shimano? Similar to DX? LX?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> I have a full XCD group, and need to decide what to do with it.


Burn it.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

It appears as if it was made from 1988-1990 and was the third tier stuff from Suntour according to this wonderful resource site  
http://www.firstflightbikes.com/suntour.htm

It actually works pretty decent and I always kinda like the gray color. It is definitely a little clunkier looking than the nicer parts but if you had a appropriate age and price level frame it might be cool to build it up.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

First Flight said:


> It appears as if it was made from 1988-1990 and was the third tier stuff from Suntour according to this wonderful resource site
> http://www.firstflightbikes.com/suntour.htm
> 
> It actually works pretty decent and I always kinda like the gray color. It is definitely a little clunkier looking than the nicer parts but if you had a appropriate age and price level frame it might be cool to build it up.


Thanks Jeff. I looked it up on your site and saw where it fell in the line up.

I have a frame that's the appropriate age, but not real sure about the appropriate "price level." (Although right now, it might be an economic build for me.)


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I road it for a little while. Not too bad of stuff, especially for the time when nothing worked extraordinarily well. It wasn't as refined as XC or XC Sport but did have that cool gray going for it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Currently using XCD.*

I'm currently running Suntour XCD drive-trains on my Rockcombo and Raleigh Technium Carbon Kevlar and my old GT Karakorum K2 and the XCD worked fine and has held up great over the years.The Suntour bar-end shifters need to be tightened to keep your shifts but the top-mounts work better. 
Up to you what you want to do but the XCD stuff isn't that bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I always liked the Suntour thumb shifters better than Shimano. I had XT's that went bad after the plastic tops broke off, LX, same thing. All Suntour models (pro's the best) had a nut on top that you could tighten, to keep things inadjustment. Indexed just fine with Shimano parts too!

I had an original Monster fat that came with the XCD stuff, canti's were fine too, brake levers were lame.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a 1988 CR-7 frame that is DYING for a full XCD grouppo...

PM me if you want...


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey laffeaux,
Did you by chance take that off a Rockcombo?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rob M. said:


> Hey laffeaux,
> Did you by chance take that off a Rockcombo?


No. But I need to stop by and see Chuck though - there's a few things that he may have that I need.

I've had the XCD for a while. It's currently on an early Salsa that I'd like to put slightly early components on. I have another frame from '89 that is currently naked. The frame is probably a little too nice for XCD, but I might do it anyway. I'd talked myself into a full DX build (I'm short brakes, and a crankset), but XCD might be a good alternative.

Richie... if you want to trade for DX components, I might be up for a swap.


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

I have an XCD rear derailleur on my Nishiki International Touring bike. Over 4000 kilometres in the past 2 years, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Found this, though I'd throw it up here:


----------

